# SSL + APACHE2 funktionieren nicht unter Gentoo!

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab jetzt meinen Server von Slackware auf Gentoo umgestellt.

Früher hab ich SSL also HTTPS betrieben auf der Slackware Kiste was ich jetzt unter Gentoo auch machen wollte, aber Pustekuchen!

1. Fehlt die schöne Apache Dok auf gentoo.org die es immer gab

2. Wird jede Anfrage per https mit einem Timeout beantwortet!

Also ich bin ganz normal vorgegangen

1. emerge -pv apache mod_php (natürlich mit USEFlag SSL)

2. /etc/conf.d/apache2 editiert damit PHP und SSL laufen

3. apache2.conf angepasst (Servername, Port)

4. commonapache2.conf angepasst (Server Signatur, Token)

5. Die Zertifikate nach dieser Anleitung erstellt: http://lamps.efactory.de/lamps-2-0.php#inst-apachessl

6. /etc/init.d/apache2 start

Was ist?

Als erstes beschwert sich Apache das /usr/lib/apache2/logs nicht existiert, obwohls ja standard ist und von Gentoo vorgegeben.

Easy hab ich logs/error_log erstellt und nochmals /etc/init.d/apache2 start.

Siehe da Apache lauft und PHP auch nur SSL nicht!

Ruf ich die URL https://localhost, https://127.0.0.1 usw bekomm ich ein Timeout!

Ich hab ja schon mehrmals Apache und Apache2 aufgesetzt bei anderen Distrubtionen aber bei Gentoo bekomm ichs einfach nicht gebacken!

[/B]Frage:

Hat jemand ne Idee was nicht stimmen könnte?

Ist die Anleitung korrekt oder hat jemand ne bessere die auch für Gentoo klappt?[B]

 *Quote:*   

> root@mldonkey conf # cat /etc/conf.d/apache2
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@mldonkey conf # cat /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf
> 
> ### /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf
> 
> ### $Id: apache2.conf,v 1.1 2004/03/22 21:17:57 stuart Exp $
> ...

 

Für eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

----------

## psyqil

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Nope!

Hab ich auch schon versucht geht trotzdem nicht guck: https://sys.homelinux.org

 *Quote:*   

> root@mldonkey conf # cat /etc/conf.d/apache2
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@mldonkey conf # ls
> 
> apache2.conf  ca.db.index.attr    magic       server.crt         ssl
> 
> ca.crt        ca.db.serial        mime.types  server.csr         ssl.crt
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@mldonkey conf # ls ssl
> 
> server.crt  server.key
> 
> root@mldonkey conf # 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@mldonkey conf # cat /usr/lib/apache2/logs/error_log
> 
> [Thu Mar 10 06:09:27 2005] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
> ...

 

Ich bin am verzeifeln  :Sad: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Tja, hab das Problem gefunden und gelöst  :Smile: 

Apache2 ist buggy!

Nach dem Update auf die unstable (~x86) lief SSL sofort!

----------

## benjamin200

dann lass den Indianer mal rennen  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## gabelhonz

1. Apache2 ist nicht buggy.

2. Lies diese Doku mal http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache2#SSL

3. Du hast einfach apache nicht richtig konfiguriert. Du hast vergessen in modules.d/41.....

dies zu ändern  <VirtualHost _default_:443> to <VirtualHost *:443>

außerdem gibts bei gentoo ein script mit dem du ssl zertifikate richtig erstellst.

einfacher gehts gar nicht.

gruß

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> 1. Apache2 ist nicht buggy.
> 
> 2. Lies diese Doku mal http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache2#SSL
> 
> 3. Du hast einfach apache nicht richtig konfiguriert. Du hast vergessen in modules.d/41.....
> ...

 

Kannst du knicken  :Wink: 

Bei Slackware  stand auch <VirtualHost _default_:443> und bei der unstable Apache2 von gentoo steht auch <VirtualHost _default_:443> trotzdem lauft SSL!

Bei der Stableversion gehts hingegen nicht auch wenn ichs angepasst hab SSL lief nicht!

Die Howto bin ich auch schon durchgegangen  :Wink: 

Aktuelle Config 

 *Quote:*   

> root@mldonkey angelus # cat /etc/apache2/modules.d/41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf
> 
> <IfDefine SSL>
> 
>   <IfModule !mod_ssl.c>
> ...

 

https://sys.homelinux.org

Ist nicht der erste LAMP den ich aufsetze deswegen hab ich mich auch so genervt das nix ging!

----------

## gabelhonz

Vielleicht das : 

```
[Thu Mar 10 08:05:41 2005] [error] (2)No such file or directory: Cannot create SSLMutex with file `/var/cache/apache2/ssl_mutex.20465'

Configuration Failed 
```

```
mkdir /var/cache/apache2
```

???

oder hast du das schon geändert ???

also irgendwo muss dein Fehler liegen, kann ja wohl net die Lösung sein, einfach ne unstable zu mergen...

guß  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

mkdir /var/cache/apache2 <-------------- hab ich schon gemacht  :Smile: 

Aber langsam dreh ich durch hab gerade gelesen im Englischen-Forum das die neue Apachversion nicht mit mod_php laufen will *grummel*

----------

## Blackdream

Bei mir läuft apache 2.0.53 mit mod_php hab nur ungefähr die ganze konfig neu geschrieben Oo

----------

## root_tux_linux

Apache2 + ssl + php lauft auf meinem Hauptrechner aber auf dem Server gehts nicht... bis her!

Wird wohl ein Fehler im System sein...

Ich werds aber weiterversuchen

----------

## pir187

check mal www.apachefriends.org !

bevor du fragst: es ist nicht nötig, das paket in portage zu integrieren (ebuild erstellen), da du jeder zeit weißt, wo die dateien liegen und du die installation mit einem 

```
rm -rf /opt/lampp
```

 jederzeit komplett (deine www-seiten, db, skripte usw. können natürlich woanders liegen) von der platte fegen kannst!

ich nutze xampp nun seit 1,5 jahren und bin hoch zufrieden! die community ist sehr fleißig und immer mit ratschlägen zur stelle, wenn mal etwas nicht funktioniert. anleitungen existieren ebenfalls zu hauf - eine runde sache eben!

ein versuch lohnt sich jedenfalls. und ssl funzt mit zwei, drei handgriffen!

mfg, pir187

----------

## root_tux_linux

Problem gelöst  :Smile: 

Es war das System, hab das Backup entpackt und mit chroot das ganze durchgespielt dort funzt es also hats irgendwas am System versaut.

Naja egal  :Smile: 

----------

